# Riddle me this 1.



## Funtastic curves (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Munchausen (Dec 2, 2020)

Did the drinks have ice? Was the ice the poison?


----------



## Funtastic curves (Dec 2, 2020)

Munchausen said:


> Did the drinks have ice? Was the ice the poison?


The poison was in the ice. Since Tom's ice had time to melt, he was poisoned but Marissa wasn't.


----------



## Munchausen (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks for clearing that up @Funtastic curves it was really eating at me.


----------

